# jar-File in jar-File Exportieren Eclipse



## padde479 (26. Jul 2007)

Hi @all,

ich entwickle mit Eclipse eine Anwendung. Zu meinem _Build Path_ habe ich zusätzlich externe jar-Files eingebunden. Wenn ich jetzt auf _Export_ gehe, werden die zusätzlich eingebundenen jar-Files nicht mit exportiert und es kommt beim Ausführen des exportierten jar-Files zu einer Fehlermeldung.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für Einstellungen vornehmen muss, damit die eingebundenen jar-Files mit exportiert werden?

Gruß
Padde


----------



## The_S (26. Jul 2007)

Hm, ich mach das zwar nie so (alle jars mitliefern und im Class-Path des Manifests drauf verweisen), aber der Reiter "Order and Export" sieht recht vielversprechend aus  .


----------



## NTB (26. Jul 2007)

Üblich ist eigentlich eher, dass man die genutzten Bibliotheken zusammen mit seinem eigenen Jar ausliefert.

Wenn Du unbedingt willst, dass die Bibliotheken mit in Dein Jar kommen, ist, wie Du natürlich über die Forensuche unlängst gefunden hast, "FatJar" Deine Lösung.


----------



## padde479 (26. Jul 2007)

> ...aber der Reiter "Order and Export" sieht recht vielversprechend aus


Selektiert man dort alle Einträge, werden die externen jar-Dateien leider nicht mit exportiert. Aber das Plugin _FatJar_ hat den erhofften Erfolg gebracht  :toll: Es funktioniert sogar unter HP-UX   

Thx

Padde


----------

